# التحكم بال stepper من خلال parallel port



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (8 أكتوبر 2010)

التحكم بال stepper من خلال ال pic
امر سهل لا يوجد به الكثير من الصعوبات

ولكن التحكم عن طريق parallel port وضع مختلف تماما

هل لكي اتحكم بال stepper motor من خلال ال parallel port لابد من وجود chopper driver
خاصة بالنسبة لماكينات ال cnc؟؟؟
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zamalkawi (8 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t69000.html


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير
ولكن ما وظيفة برنامج lazycam


----------



## zamalkawi (8 أكتوبر 2010)

البرنامج lazycam هو برنامج CAM يقوم بتحويل الرسومات إلى G-Code لتشغيل الماكينة


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

البرنامج ده ضعيف سيبك منه
ادخل على البرامج الكبيرة وريح نفسك


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بس احنا كده خرجنا بره الموضوع


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير
ولكن اذا كان برنامج lazycam هو اضعف البرامج فما هو اقواها
المستخدمة في تحويل صيغ ال cad or cam
الي صيغ g-code


----------



## NewStudent (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وفقكم الله جميعاً


----------



## ahmedzizo (18 أكتوبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## يوسف عبدالحكيم (19 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## يوسف عبدالحكيم (19 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد رقم هاتف المهندس محمد اسماعيل ضروري جدا


----------



## يوسف عبدالحكيم (19 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد رقم هاتف المهندس محمد اسماعيل ضروري


----------

